

Ranking and Mapping scientific Knowledge - prabodh
http://eigenfactor.org/map/

======
profquail
That's a nice little app to see the relationships between journals, but I was
expecting to see a Google-maps mashup where they ripped out the locations from
published papers then plotted areas of high intellectual concentration (pardon
the pun), to show which areas of the world are focusing on certain topics.

Also, for the rankings, they could rank fields based on how often papers are
cited by other fields. For example, if a certain Mathematics paper is
frequently quoted by physicists, it would contribute to Mathematics having a
higher rating than Physics (over a large number of papers, a better average
rating would emerge).

------
kurtosis
The journal rankings for physics appear to be bogus.

1\. Rev Mod Phys 2\. Mat Sci Eng R 3\. Annu Rev Phys Chem 4\. Phys Rep 5\. Rep
Prog Phys 6\. Nano Lett 7\. Prog Polym Sci 8\. Adv Mater 9\. Phys Rev Lett
10\. Adv Polym Sci

Most agree that the top journals are: 1\. Nature 2\. Science 3\. Nature
Physics 4\. Phys. Rev. Lett. 5\. ...

rev. mod. phys is a journal of review articles

~~~
michael_nielsen
"Most agree": my experience is that many physicists have different rankings
than you suggest.

~~~
kurtosis
please share your experience! I don't take this ranking wankery too seriously.
There are some papers that I really love that were published is lesser known
journals. I guess I was talking about AMO and cond.mat. which are the majority
of physicists. These lists are obviously biased towards experimentalists,
although theory occasionally makes it into science / nature.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contast:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=843709>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=396550>

These are different, but clearly it's the same sort of idea with different
presentations or representations.

------
Dilpil
There could be more subfields in here. I mean, one bubble for all of
Mathematics?

------
zeynel1
This is interesting but it is not ranking or mapping scientific knowledge.
What is mapped is academic fields. The scientific content is not mapped or
ranked.

